# Who's horse is it now..?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless there was a written contract, you'd be hard pressed to prove you're the owner. 

If you had planned to _buy_ the horse after the lease was up, why do you think you're entitled to keep it free and clear now? After all, if you'd bought the horse, you'd have still had to pay all the expenses.

Instead of guessing about what is and isn't legal, you need to contact an attorney versed in equine law in your state.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

I live in Ohio and I have never heard of any Ohio laws of what your friend is speaking about. 

Everything always comes down to a contract. If there isnt one, it's anyones guess. If there was a contract outlining payment in 6 months, then you have to pay it. 

Surely her email said if she was expecting payment or not?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Did you try and contact the girl about renewing your lease once it was up?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't try to screw someone out of their horse. Free leases normally are that the person leasing pay all the bills associated with the horse. If you want this horse buy it, if not give the young lady back her horse. Geesh that isn't rocket science. Right is right no matter how you toss it.


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

No. It was a lease with option to buy. It was solely a 6 month lease. It's now 14 months later. There was nothing stating we were obligated to pay her after the lease. It was an option. She just never asked us to do so, so we figured she was just letting us have him.

If we've taken on the responsibilities of this horse, I just don't see how it's her horse anymore. She hasn't seen him since May 2010, nor has she asked about him.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

MoodIndigo said:


> She just never asked us to do so, so we figured she was just letting us have him.


Errrr...I'm thinking that wasn't a good assumption to make. Did you not contact her after the 6 months to sort out what came next?


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

We did. We told her we wanted to buy. She replied "Great!" And that was the last we had heard from her.


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

MoodIndigo said:


> She just e-mailed my mom today. We're guessing she wants the money now.. but my good friend who lives in Ohio told me the horse would be ours by law if this was the case in her state. She wasn't sure about PA law.
> 
> Who's the owner??


Again the email must have said something? Normally a lease is done with a buy out option at the end. You still didnt say if this was a written contract or verbal?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I think I would've kept following that up and not let it just drop. Especially since you were paying all those expenses.

I do think you and your mom should contact an attorney for the best advice if you think you have rights to the horse. Or settle on a price, pay it and move on. Or return the horse.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

This is a sticky situation. Honestly. You had a 6 month lease with her, it wasn't renewed. There wasn't much communication. You willingly took care of the horse while the owner did not contact you about it. I would talk to a lawyer about this and see where you legally stand. Is she willing to sell the horse still?


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks ShutUpJoe.
We will.
And yes, she is still willing.

I'd really like it if we let this topic be, though. I shouldn't have posted it.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't worry moon  It was a good question to ask!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

No problem. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## my paint 63 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a question maybe some of you know the question when you have a verbal agreement for a free lease why do you sign a bill of sale and give the leasee your papers to your horse. Legally how do you know your going to get your horse back?


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

Thankfully in our registry they only get lease papers and they are only good for one year. I would never give someone the actual papers on a leased horse


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

We had a similar case in my state where the leaser sold the horse without permission. The person who bought the horse had to give the horse to the person who originally leased the horse out. Trust me unless she emails you and says you can have the horse don't assume it's yours or your in for a big lawsuit for theft.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You've had the use of the horse for longer than the agreed upon time which has benefited you. If she wants her money, pay it. Perhaps this could wind up in court and perhaps you'd get out of paying for the horse but one day it will come back to bite you as disreputable people to deal with.


----------

